# Mister Twister Crankbait



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about a Mister Twister Sportfisher crankbait? 
Looks similar to a shad rap. I have one in a Perch pattern. They must have brought them out in the 60's or 70's. I was in Germany from 64 to 66 and Vietnam 67/68 and back in Germany 77 to 80. So I think they must have made them during that time. I think I picked it up in a garage sale. Still looks new. Is it worth anything?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact Luredaddy on here. He collects lures and will be able to help you out.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going through a tackle box that my wife has and there is a kit of those cranks in there. I completely forgot about them til you mentioned them. Ill have to take a closer look at them and see whats all in the kit, I think there was 4 or 5 of them. I agree, They do look like a shad rap.

sowbelly


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Bob,
A three-pack of those baits just sold for about $7.00 on ebay (including shipping). If nothing else, you may be sitting on some lunch money....


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank's Tredder.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

7 bucks on e-bay?...forget it. GO catch fish with em'. They will be a new vision to every fish in the water. I catch fish on old stuff all the time. The colors are different. The action is different. Unless you wave it in front of a 30 year old fish.........whats old is new.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Minnow, I couldn't agree more. I've spent some time this winter building up a collection of the older/discontinued wiggle warts and other hard-to-find baits. I like fishing with em cause they're different (although I hate loosing them in snags). It's also been fun doing the research and bidding on good deals.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

I realize some of the bass on TV can speak polished English and seem pretty intelligent, but most fish around Ohio are pea-brained critters. If these lures look like Shad Raps to us, a Largemouth isn't going to think it's something new and tasty. 

It would be a shame to lose those old lures. This past summer I fished the first lure I EVER bought--an orange and black shyster. And lost it. Had it for about 35 years. Dumb thing to do.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

spinfisher said:


> I realize some of the bass on TV can speak polished English and seem pretty intelligent, but most fish around Ohio are pea-brained critters. If these lures look like Shad Raps to us, a Largemouth isn't going to think it's something new and tasty.
> 
> It would be a shame to lose those old lures. This past summer I fished the first lure I EVER bought--an orange and black shyster. And lost it. Had it for about 35 years. Dumb thing to do.


wow that sucks....
i would be mad too
i wish i could remeber my first lure i ever gotten


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey guys, if it's only worth a couple of bucks, I'll probably fish it. As I really only fish Erie, If I loose it, it will be in a fishes mouth. So if any of you catch a fish this year with a perch colored Mister Twister Sportfisher in it's mouth, It's mine. Just the lure, you can keep the fish.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Spinfisher, for years I didn't think the bass were very smart either. However, I saw something last Fall that changed my mind. As I was fishing down a bank I saw little squirrel inching out on a laydown to retrieve this single nut that was sitting at the edge. Just as the squirrel reached it, a BIG bass jumped out of the water and took that squirrel out. That alone really wasn't enough to convince me that bass were actually "smart". What happened next was though cause as soon as I got just past that tree, I turned and saw the bass jump up and lay that nut right on the edge again.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> Hey guys, if it's only worth a couple of bucks, I'll probably fish it. As I really only fish Erie, If I loose it, it will be in a fishes mouth. So if any of you catch a fish this year with a perch colored Mister Twister Sportfisher in it's mouth, It's mine. Just the lure, you can keep the fish.


  ill be sure to return the from the eyes or smallies mouths


----------



## Craven Smallie (Jun 15, 2005)

Tredder, is that a true story?


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Tredder, I've seen bass pull that amateur trick. In fact, that's part of what convinced me they're not anywhere near as smart as their TV kinfolk. If they had half a brain, they'd ask a muskie to crack the nut and they could have a nice little snack. But no...they almost always put that nut back up on the log.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

you guys just took a gloomy day-before-I-can fish day and made it bright!


----------

